# Joint supplements



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Kaiser is coming up on 10 yrs old in December. He's not acting stiff or anything and still runs fine, but I want to get him on a joint supplement now before any of that really starts in. Any good brand to look for? 

We just moved this summer and I now live close to a holistic vet. I think I will try to get him an appointment because he's still got skin/coat problems. I had to shave him down the last two summers to prevent his hot spots that he's always gotten. It worked but he still has greasy fur and skin and stinks horribly - even a day after a bath. 

His weight has been gradually going down over the last 2 years - nothing dramatic like a huge drop at once and his usual vet has found nothing wrong with his bloodwork which was done last year and earlier this year. He used to weigh 115-120# 3 years ago and yesterday at the vet he weighed 97#. And yes he does look and feel thin, but his appetite is normal and his activity/demeanor hasn't changed. Just a gradual decline in weight. 

I'm changing his food next week from Nutro NC to possibly Orijen (now that I can find it locally). He gets pudding poops on occasion, not frequently. I had his TLI done 2 years ago and he was well within normal so I don't suspect EPI. He has normal stool for the most part and then pudding sometimes. 

Otherwise he's doing very well and you wouldn't guess his age from the way he acts.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

When was the last time a blood panel, including thyroid, was run?

There are lots of joint products out there. While no symptoms are showing, if there aren't any allergies, then I like the glycoflex products by vetriscience.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody has SEVERE allergies and gets hot spots around his groin every summer and has arthritis. He is taking Joint Strong and this has helped with his arthritis tremendously(sp?). Hasn't had an allergic reaction and has been taking it for almost 2 years now.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

He's still on his thyroid pill twice daily (was slightly hypothyroid) so his levels were within normal when it was done in May 09. Lower normal but still normal. That was the bloodwork that was sent out. The regular CBC was done in house and I did not get the actual numbers, just the report that everything came back within normal limits. 

TT4 = 19 (up from 7)

TT3 = 1.3 (up from 0.8)

Free T4 = 8

FT3 = 4.9 (up from 2.2)

He has no known allergies. Thought he had a grain intolerance which caused his skin problems but that's not it because he has had the greasy/smelly fur on grain free kibbles as well as ones with grain. So he's a mystery.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

The greasy skin and smell is often low thyroid. Your vet is using a different lab than ours, so I don't know the therapeutic levels for the thryoid. Dogs on thyroid pills should test in the upper levels of the range, and I if the pills were close to the test, they should test just above normal range.

What is the dosage of each pill?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

He's on 1.0 mg soloxine BID. He sure didn't test in the upper levels. He's been on that dosage for over 2 years now. They've not said to change anything.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It looks to be about the right dosage (multiply by 100 should be about the weight), though he should be testing higher. Are you giving the pill with mealtime, or separate from it? How long was the time between when you gave the last pill and the blood test?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Maybe that was the problem. He gets his pills with his kibble in the morning around 8-8:30am. I know his blood was drawn in the morning so it may have only been 1-2 hours since taking his pill.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

No, with the pill that close, his values should have been *high*. 

There are certain nutrients that can interfere with the pill (iron, calcium, etc.). It's recommended to give the pill separated by food by a couple of hours. Personally I find that difficult to do. BUT, I do get up in the morning, give the dogs their thyroid pills, and then feed after I shower and get ready. So there is about an hour in between, and according to Dodds, that should be okay. Try separating the food and the pill and see if that makes a difference?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Gotta put a plug in for Longevity from Springtime Inc. It's really helped some of my dog with major joint problems.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I can do that - there's a 2 hour gap at least between when I get up and feed them and when I have to leave for work (at least with this job that's how it is) - he just might sulk about not getting his food right away. I'll try that for awhile and then get him rechecked after he's been on that schedule.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowGotta put a plug in for Longevity from Springtime Inc. It's really helped some of my dog with major joint problems.


I've seen their catalog and used to use their bug off garlic. Have to get back on their site and check out that supplement.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: spiritsmom
> 
> I've seen their catalog and used to use their bug off garlic. Have to get back on their site and check out that supplement.


Not sure if it's still on but they had a special on Longevity a few weeks back. I use Bug Off Garlic for fleas nad ticks. I started a thread on it recently b/c I convinced some people from the board to use it and wanted to see how it was going: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1213251


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: spiritsmom he still has greasy fur and skin and stinks horribly - even a day after a bath.


This caught my attention as I've dealt with it before on Penny as a secondary condition to her allergies. Could be for you and was for her, seborrhea. 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2111&aid=1115

It is usually secondary, but can be a primary condition. As you mentioned hot spots too I would think secondary with the hot spots being a symptom too. Often when they have a flareup bacteria and yeast has the opportunity to grow on the skin also.

What worked for us was getting the allergies under control while bathing in a medicated shampoo for the condition. When I bathed her in normal shampoo it made no difference, the medicated stuff was awesome for while we needed it, made a huge difference! What has ultimately given me the best response for her allergies has been comfortis for flea allergy.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I've had good luck with Cosequin DS chewables for stiffness and arthritis pain. I started giving it to one of my Goldens when he was about 9 years old, overweight and symptomatic. He was starting to be a little slow getting up, I started the Cosequin and he was running around, bounding up on the furniture and countersurfing again within about a month. He was still pretty spunky at 11 years, when we lost him. 

I've heard really good things about that Longevity too, though, and it's one I would consider.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: spiritsmom he still has greasy fur and skin and stinks horribly - even a day after a bath.
> ...


Sounds like his kind of skin and coat. He does get yeast infections in his groin and between his pad pads on a fairly regular basis. Bathing him in an oatmeal shampoo does no good. I've tried tea tree oil shampoo and also no good. His fur is just yucky to pet because you feel like you need to wash your hands right after to get all that oil off. I'll see if I can find the right shampoo and see if it works.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Michelle;

First of all, how great to hear from you! I can't believe Kaiser is 10!

I have been using a joint supplement for years- ever since my late Solo had a bad reaction to Rimidyl and I looked for something better.

I have given this to Skye since the day I rescued her and now my tripod golden is on it:

http://www.biologicvet.net/index.php/Products/BioJOINT.html

Buddy was at Stoneyridge clinic in Troy tonight getting some alternative/preventative help with his back and the vet I saw really liked what she saw on the ingredients. (Yes, I took the container so she could see it.)

If you would like to try this, I can tell you where to find it not too far from you.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Hey Bonnie! Where do you find that stuff locally? We live in Middletown now and All About Pets vet clinic is a holistic vet right around the corner from our house. 

I know it's so weird that he's almost 10. I adopted him from this board back in 12/03 and he was at least 4 yrs old at that time so he may be going on more than 10 for all I know. Time flies. 

He's helping raise our new puppy we just adopted from an all breed rescue. An 8-9 week old GSD/? mix - I ordered a breed id kit just for fun to see what his mix is. He's been great with little Kuma (the puppy).


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Sending you a PM.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: spiritsmomHe's helping raise our new puppy we just adopted from an all breed rescue. An 8-9 week old GSD/? mix.


Another Hey, Michelle.







It's great to see you back on the board. How's your lovely daughter, Bianca? Please post a pic of the puppy, I'd love to see him. I can't believe Kaiser is 10 y.o. Sean and him are close in age as he turned 11 this summer but we don't know his exact age either. I had Sean on Glycoflex II but when his arthritis symptoms increased this past winter our vet recommended switching to Glucosamine and Chondroitin. So far so good and we're gearing up for another cold winter.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Michelle,

I have an allergy boy and he has the oily underneath, flaky coat as well. I've tried multiple shampoos and the best one so far is Douxo... Seborrea. It's a little pricey... best price so far has been Entirely Pets. My traditional vet recommended it and I said... already been using it for 6 months. LOL

http://www.entirelypets.com/duoxomain.html


It's worth a try.... At times, I want to wash my hands after petting Niko... the shampoo does work for a couple of weeks.

Tanja


----------

